# Wlp840 American Lager Yeast



## JFF (13/1/05)

Just after some feedback on this yeast. (WLP840)
I have used it twice now and found it to produce quite a sweet beer. Foamrangers state that it gives a slight apple fruitiness. Slight in my opinion is an understatement.

My mash temp may not have been spot on, but I would not have expected the sweet beer that resulted.

ANyway, if anyone else has tried it, I would like to hear of your experiences.
For the record .... I'm a big fan of both the WLP800 and WLP830 yeasts.

Cheers
JFF


----------

